# Big Problem!? Need Help NOW



## RattieGirlHM (Aug 6, 2012)

So I recently adopted 4 rats from a moron. She was trying to intro 3 girls to 1 boy. As you could probally guess I now have 2 moms. One that gave birth last night and the other that is due anyday. Penelope gave birth last night. She started at around 9:30 and it lasted til about 1 am. She had 13 babies. I woke up this morning and she ate all but 8! They do not have milk bands and she seems to be more focused on trying to get out of the cage or lying down away from them at this point. She steps on them and doesnt care when they eep. Is there any thing I can do? The remaining 8 are still wiggling around. 
FYI I didnt touch the babies until this morning when I saw that some were missing. She never gathered them from where she delivered them. They were scattered all over the cage.
Please HELP


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

If Penelope isn't caring for them, your best bet might be to give the mother that is due a shot. She should already be lactating in expectation of her own litter.


----------



## RattieGirlHM (Aug 6, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> If Penelope isn't caring for them, your best bet might be to give the mother that is due a shot. She should already be lactating in expectation of her own litter.


Would Juliet accept them? I will try it. I dont want the babies to die. And depending on what time they were born they havent eaten anything,
Thanks


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

RattieGirlHM said:


> Would Juliet accept them? I will try it. I dont want the babies to die. And depending on what time they were born they havent eaten anything,
> Thanks


That's the million-dollar question at this point, really. I think it's definitely worth a shot. Her mothering instincts kicking in is likely your best shot at these bubs surviving. They need food and warmth as fast as they can get it.


----------



## RattieGirlHM (Aug 6, 2012)

Should I leave Penelope in with them when I put Juliet in? Should I change the bedding? Right now the paper towels are covered in blood. Will that confse Jules?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

No, I wouldn't leave Penelope in. That could cause a fight if she suddenly decides to care for the bubs.

I wouldn't worry about the bedding, necessarily.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Hope you can get back to the computer to update soon! I'm trying not to bite my nails over here.


----------



## RattieGirlHM (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry accidently closed the browser. I have Juliet in with them now. She doesnt seem interested in them. How long do you think itll take if shes gonna take them?
I have to say this. These 8 eepers are FIGHTERS! They are moving all around.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm not certain.

Was Juliet in her own cage? You could try moving the bubs over to her cage so that they're in with her scent.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Here is this to read over while you wait:

http://ratfanclub.org/orphans.html


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

Worst case scenario if none of the female rats want to care for them you're going to have to feed them and keep them warm.


----------



## RattieGirlHM (Aug 6, 2012)

i am using the link that caged bird sent me. Juliet completely ignored them and wanted to get out. I didnt want to stress her out sice she is also expecting. This is her first litter so I am hoping that one she has her babies I can put these guys in with hers. I dont think she knows what to do at this point.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I was really hoping that Juliet would know what to do. I suppose her instincts won't kick in until she has her litter.

I really hope that the information on that link helps. Please keep us updated.


----------



## RattieGirlHM (Aug 6, 2012)

I called my vet and they recommended that I get KMR kitten formula and eye drop it in. SO pretty much the same thing as the link you sent me said but with kittne formula. I did do the water/salt/and sugar one and they drank a very very small amount. I did stimulate them and all 7 went pee. A LOT too. So I think thats good. I didnt notice before but she cut one of their faces. I cant believe that she was so mean to them. I know that its nature but Im having a hard time with it,


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

One of my roommate's rats Polly had an unexpected litter in March and she acted very much the same way that yours is acting. She was quite young and didn't seem to care about her babies and she threw them everywhere and trampled them. What we did was try to build a tiny nest in her cage and we collected all the babies for her. Then we took her and rubbed her all over the top of them so that they smelled like her. It took about a day or so for her to calm down and eventually she went back to them and accepted being their mother. Hopefully yours will have her instincts kick in sometime soon 8(


----------



## RattieGirlHM (Aug 6, 2012)

She is still trying to eat them when I put her near them. I am now trying to make her nurse. They arent taking the formula. There are only 4 left.


----------



## RattieGirlHM (Aug 6, 2012)

Sadly after an almost 20 hour fight all the little bubs past away. They fought hard, but the odds were not in their favor. They were so tiny and never got any of their moms milk. Now they are in rattie heaven and hopefully watching over their soon to be cousins. Play hard at the bridge little babies. There you'll be able to see and hear and expierience everything you didnt while here.


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry they didn't make it 8(


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how hard that must have been to watch. You did everything that you could for them. I pray that Juliet and her bubs will have a much better experience.


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

So sorry to hear... that must have been terrible to see the poor little ones pass. Hopefully Juliet will accept motherhood and you'll get to see some healthy little babies. This kind of makes me want to keep an "emergency orphan baby rat" kit around in case I ever end up with a pregnant female!


----------



## jadeelizabeth (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh no  I've been following this, its so sad to hear!  I'm sure Juliet will do better


----------



## RattieGirlHM (Aug 6, 2012)

So to update everyone. Juliet has had her babies. 6 in total. She is an amazing mom so far.She has made a nest and has them all huddled together. After seeing Penelope give birth and now seeing Juliet I think that something was wrong with Penelope. There was so much blood in her tank after and during birth and she spent more time trying to clean it up then focusing on the babies. Juliets delivery was seemingly bloodless in comparison. She is nursing and cleaning and is just doing a great job. If only I could have gotten Penelopes babies to live one day, Juliet might have been able to take them. Mother Nature had a different plan tho. I know they are in a better place now and at least I know they arent suffering. Finger crossed that everything keeps going well!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Congrats, mama! So glad to hear that Juliet is doing well.

We need pictures!


----------



## RattieGirlHM (Aug 6, 2012)

I will definitely take some pics either later today or Monday. I have her in a tank right now and My camera doesnt do a very good job through the glass and I havent wanted to open the cage or go anywhere near the babies in fear that she might reject them. I dont think I could take that again.


----------

